# Let's change the subject.



## GamblingCamel

> I don't want to talk anymore about that tonight. Let's change the subject, okay? I have a babysitter, let's go dancing.
> 
> Não quero ficar falando sobre isso esta noite. Mudemos de assunto, sim? Tenho uma babá. Vamos dançar.


Are there more informal, upbeat ways to say "Let's change the subject" and "Let's go dancing"? The woman wants to escape, get away from her worries.


----------



## coolbrowne

That's an easy one:





GamblingCamel said:


> Are there more informal, upbeat ways to say "Let's change the subject"...


Literal just happens to work:
Vamos mudar de assunto​As for "Let's go dancing", you know the drill: please open another thread


----------



## GamblingCamel

coolbrowne said:


> That's an easy one:Literal just happens to work:
> Vamos mudar de assunto​As for "Let's go dancing", you know the drill: please open another thread


Mr. Browne, evidently, I don't know the drill. 
When you start composing threads, then you can tell other people how to write them.


----------



## englishmania

(EurPT)

_Mudemos de assunto _sounds OK.

Let me think of something else.

"Olha, outra coisa: tens falado com o João?"
"Ai isso deixa-me nervosa... Vamos falar de outra coisa" 
"Mas não vamos/quero falar disso, que me traz más recordações" 
"Custa-me falar nisso... podemos mudar de assunto?/podemos falar de outra coisa?"

In your text, _Mudemos de assunto/vamos mudar de assunto, sim?_ is perfect, (or _vamos falar de outra coisa, sim/OK/está bem?)._

Suggestion: Não quero falar mais sobre isso hoje/ esta noite.



Let's go dancing

Is it literal? "Vamos dançar", "Anda dançar"
Or... "Vamos sair/divertir-nos/à discoteca (esta noite)" (go out)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thank you, MANIA. I love how you're willing to play with language. I learn a lot.

I had first written "Não quero ficar mais .." but then, I decided to take a gamble with FICAR. I lost, haha.


----------



## coolbrowne

That's easily solved:





GamblingCamel said:


> ... evidently, I don't know the drill..


Right here (see 11, please) or here (especially I.2), thank you


----------



## GamblingCamel

GamblingCamel said:


> Mr. Browne, evidently, I don't know the drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coolbrowne said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's easily solved:Right here (see 11, please) or here (especially I.2), thank you
Click to expand...


Mister Browne:

~Vamos mudar de assunto.

~~Ai isso deixa-me nervosa... Vamos falar de outra coisa.

~~~Mas não quero falar disso, que me traz más recordações. 

~~~~Custa-me falar nisso ... 


Enfim .. está quase meia-noite em Manhattan. 
Estou a pressa para sair de casa. 

_"Lola!!!"_ ( desculpe-me, um momento, eu tenho que falar a minha namorada)

_"Espare por mim por favor!! Apenas uns segundos. 
Eu devo acabar a escrever este post antes que iríamos à discoteca."_

Tchau Mister Browne.

_"Lola! Estou pronto!"
"Anda dançar!!"_


----------



## Macunaíma

GamblingCamel said:


> _"Lola! Estou pronto!"
> "Anda Vamos dançar!!"_



Hahaha, a melhor da noite. A propósito, amanhã também vou conhecer uma _boate_ que ainda não conheço (_discoteca_ é meio anos 70...), espero conhecer também uma garota chamada Lola (esse nome...).

Mas, enfim...

Sua "digressão" não foi uma digressão: estamos falando de imperativos na primeira pessoa do plural. "Let's + verbo" será sempre "vamos + verbo"; usar o verbo declinado no imperativo soa formal demais. "Vamos mudar de assunto/ vamos dançar" é mais um convite, enquanto "mudemos de assunto/ dancemos" soa mais como uma ordem.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> Hahaha, a melhor da noite. A propósito, amanhã também vou conhecer uma _boate_ que ainda não conheço (_discoteca_ é meio anos 70...), espero conhecer também uma chamada Lola (esse nome...).



Boa sorte! 
Yeah, discoteca is '70s lingo but so was the Kinks' Lola. 
Thank you for the explanation regarding infinitives, my good friend.

EDIT: Now, I am definitely out the door, guys. C ya.


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> Originally Posted by *GamblingCamel*
> 
> 
> _"Lola! Estou pronto!"_
> _"Anda Vamos dançar!!"_


 

Macu:_ 'Anda dançar'_ é frequente no português de Portugal. É um pouco mais ambíguo porque, dependendo do tom e do contexto, tanto pode ser uma ordem como um convite ou sugestão.


----------



## Macunaíma

Carfer said:


> Macu:_ 'Anda dançar'_ é frequente no português de Portugal. É um pouco mais ambíguo porque, dependendo do tom e do contexto, tanto pode ser uma ordem como um convite ou sugestão.



No Brasil usamos "Anda" apenas para apressar alguém ou para dar ordens, e mesmo assim separado por vírgula do resto da oração. 

Anda, vem logo senão vamos nos atrasar!
Agora anda, faz o que eu te mandei!


----------



## englishmania

Nós, portugueses, também podemos dizer anda no sentido de vem. Ex.: anda comer/anda comigo
Discoteca é o que se usa por cá e não "boite". 
As expressões que utilizei são de EurPT, como tinha referido no meu post.


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> As expressões que utilizei são de EurPT, como tinha referido no meu post.


English, I know that you always give me EurPT examples. Obviously, as a learner, I still mix up Br and Eur in my PT writing, but eventually I'll straighten it all out.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, só queria clarificar, pois há expressões que podem soar estranhas a outros falantes, mas são perfeitamente comuns por cá. 
Pois, deve ser difícil distinguir que expressões pertencem a cada variante/país... 

(Cá está ^ "Pois" usado num sentido que só se usa em Portugal)


----------



## Joca

Oi Gambling, cheguei atrasado (I am late). Mas também se pode dizer (But you can also say):

_Mudando de conversa..._


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Oi Gambling, cheguei atrasado (I am late). Mas também se pode dizer (But you can also say):
> 
> _Mudando de conversa..._


Thanks, Joca. Hey, you're never too late!
LOL I know what atrasado means. Mac just used the word in comment 11. "Anda, vem logo senão vamos nos atrasar!"

It's interesting how a _gambling_ camel can learn so many new things about PT in a _rambling_ thread.


----------



## Macunaíma

englishmania said:


> (Cá está ^ "Pois" usado num sentido que só se usa em Portugal)



Pois, pois... Esse uso é marca registrada dos primos d'além-mar. 

Não tinha reparado no "anda dançar!" no seu post, senão teria me ocorrido trata-se de uma variante que eu desconheço, claro. Como sempre, eu escrevo meus post e assino meus documentos antes de ler direito.


----------

